# Hey!!!



## Marci99205

Hello, I'm Marci I live in the Pacific Northwest. My son wanted an aquarium I got a ten gallon freshwater. We added few cory's, guppies, apple snails and tetras. My son is hoping Santa will bring us a 29 gallon for Christmas which makes me very excited, we have limited space in our home so we will have to take the 10 gallon down to put up the 29, which should be fun. I plan to do it planted and just ordered some special substrate today. Sometimes I feel as if I have bitten off more than I can chew! Oh well, Let the fun begin! :betta:


----------



## AquaOverflow

Welcome to the group!!!

:fish10::fish10::fish10:


----------



## Summer

welcome we all feel that way sometimes! It is addictive and a lot of fun though


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## jrman83

Welcome to the forum, Marci!


----------



## ValorieMackison

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!


----------



## Big Dog

Hi Marci. Welcome to the forum.


----------

